# Help me build trickle filter



## JTracz913 (May 11, 2011)

I have a 55 gal. Saltawwter Tank. I am wanting to build a trickle filter out of either a 10 gal. or 25 gal. tank. Does anyone have a good plan for this. What size tank should I use. Please help and ill kepp updating the results. Thank you I guess another term is an overflow. Thank you


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

are you talking bout a sump/refuge?


----------

